# GRP BODY RESTORE ?



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a product they have used or know off for cleaning and restoring hopefully to near original colour the grp sidewalls on my rv?

Over time the sun ( american sun , we don,t have that much in the uk ) has faded the white sides.....also the decals have faded and cracked ( quite common from what ive seen ).......

Any help greatly appreciated..........Mark


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

From a previous post ..

>>Starbrite<<

Jim


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Thanks ScotJimland, saved me a lot of writing.
Just to add I would totally recommend for the job, however if you have really severe problems they also do a heavy duty substance that really brings GRP back to near new looking, I have only used it on a GRP boat though.


----------

